# Gun Show



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be attending my first gun show on Sat. March 14th in Valley Forge. I have never been to a show. 

Will I find good prices?

Also is there any haggleing with prices? 

I'm looking for the Springfield XD 9MM sub compact. 

Please help any and all Info will be of great help.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16850&highlight=shows

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10116&highlight=shows

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6095&highlight=shows


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The last couple of gun shows I attended were packed with people who were willing to pay asking price, so guess what....nobody would haggle. Prices were up some, from previous shows. 

I bought hand loading components, at fair prices, but no real bargains. Mainly, a gun show is a good place to make comparisons. If you are going to buy a gun, do some research. Find what you are interested in, online, say at Bud's Gun Shop, and add about $50 for shipping and transfer fees, and that is probably a fairly decent price...or at least, not a terrible price.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bisley said:


> The last couple of gun shows I attended were packed with people who were willing to pay asking price, so guess what....nobody would haggle. Prices were up some, from previous shows.


That's what I'm thinking. Plus you get the honor of paying a cover charge if you do or do not by something. I think gun show are good if your local area doesn't have many gun shops or much of a selection.

I myself am going to attend one in march as I'm looking for a CA legal AR-15 (or the closets thing to it).


----------

